# PICS OF WHITE PAINT WITH A RED PEARL



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF A PAINT JOB THATS WHITE WITH A RED PEARL. aLSO I WAS THINKING OF PUTTING SOME FLAKE. WHAT ARE SOME OPINIONS ON RED OR SILVER FLAKE


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i have a pic at home i wlil grab when im there.. NICE look though


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

all the ones Ive seen looked pink


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 8 2007, 09:58 PM~8069297
> *all the ones Ive seen looked pink
> *


YEP, IT WILL COME OUT WITH A PINK TINT TOO IT. LOOKS KINDA WEIRD. I SEEN A SILVER BASE WITH A READ PEARL AND THAT WAS PRETTY NICE


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

any time you mix red with white you get pink .what kind of look are you going for?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

it will look like a marykay car


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 9 2007, 04:35 AM~8070840
> *it will look like a marykay car
> *


:yes: best way to describe it, looks koo but still pink


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 9 2007, 06:17 AM~8070878
> *:yes: best way to describe it, looks koo but still pink
> *


WHAT'S WRONG WITH A PINK CAR :cheesy: :0


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 9 2007, 06:39 AM~8070966
> *WHAT'S WRONG WITH A PINK CAR   :cheesy:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


not a DAMN thing :thumbsup:

gangsta mofucka right there...


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

i wanna know what will look good on white to. I was thinkin bout ice pearl but i seen a pic and it looks blue and my car is white and red


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six-4lover_@Jun 10 2007, 01:58 AM~8074677
> *i wanna know what will look good on white to. I was thinkin bout ice pearl but i seen a pic and it looks blue and my car is white and red
> *


just do standard pearl white


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Ice pearl comes in different colors, what you saw probaly was blue. Red ide pearl will still have a pink look to it over white. Check out some white/silver ice pearl over white, looks rad!


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

i did that once white with red pearl and my car came out pink... and i didnt even put alot of red pearl so gotta whatch out.. i had to repaint it good luck


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SED-LOC_@Jun 8 2007, 10:01 AM~8065440
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF A PAINT JOB THATS WHITE WITH A RED PEARL. aLSO I WAS THINKING OF PUTTING SOME FLAKE. WHAT ARE SOME OPINIONS ON RED OR SILVER FLAKE
> *



Pour some glitter on a white piece of paper. That's what colored flake looks like on white paint. A few will glisten, but all the others will be dark spots.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 9 2007, 08:39 AM~8070966
> *WHAT'S WRONG WITH A PINK CAR  :cheesy:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: the roof on my 63 has red or rasberry pearl on it, my white suburban has a blue ice pearl on it,which looks good when the sun hits it


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

paint your car black with alot of red pear,l will look badass


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

or you can paint it glossy white or pearl white and use red pin striping and candy over some gold/silver leafing for your accents :dunno: just some ideas


----------



## alma latina79 (May 21, 2007)

go under post yours my buddys caddy has a white with red pearl ill get pics


----------



## alma latina79 (May 21, 2007)

sorry go to post your rides under alma latina 2nd page u will see it u cant see the red to good


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for there input, i think i might stay away from that red pearl :biggrin:


----------

